# Question about stiff joints in older dogs.



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

We adopted our third GSD about a month and a half ago. He is roughly 8 years old (I think older) and he was scheduled to be euthanized. No one wanted to adopt him because he has some health issues.  ... I couldn't let that happen so ... we are a family of three GSD's right now. 

I noticed his back legs are starting to get a little stiff. Does anyone have a good recommendation as to which supplement to use to help him out?

Thank you


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

We used _Dasuquin_ for Kazar and it seemed to help with his stiffness a lot.


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

Thank you!

Do people usually use it in their dogs once they notice they are starting to stiffen up or when they are younger also, 1 or 2 years old and on, to prevent stiffness when they get older? I wasn't going to give it to my younger GSD's but my older GSD is the one that is getting a little stiff.


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

Do you know the different between Dasuquin and Dasuquin MSM? I'm not sure which one to purchase. It's expensive so I want to make sure I'm getting the right stuff.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I'd get the MSM - I think Dasuquin is a really good supplement for dogs that really need it. I bet you will see some improvement. 

Adequan for Dogs is a good article and then she has some at the bottom: 
Pain in Dogs and Cats: Introduction and Basics Pain in Dogs and Cats: Injuries, Mild Pain, Arthritis, First Aid Pain in Dogs and Cats: Post-Surgery, Severe Pain
Holistic Care for Pets

that I like. 

Also this: DogAware.com Health: Arthritis in Dogs

I give my younger dogs a joint supplement but not a big dose and not a higher powered one (in my mind!). I like the Springtime, Inc. | All Natural Supplements for Horses, Dogs, and People. Springtime, Inc. manufactures and sells direct to the consumer. We use only the finest ingredients. Chondroitin sulfate, Glucosamine HCL, MSM, Boswellia, Garlic, Vitamin C, Biof ones and will also rotate around depending on what I can find on sale on Amazon, Entirely Pets, etc.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I use Dasuquin with MSM. MSM is for soft tissue. I saw the best results in Jax with Dasuquin over Springtime but others have seen the opposite in their dogs.

Look on Amazon for the Dasuquin/MSM. I haven't found it cheaper anywhere else even though the price has gone up since I bought it last.

You could also look into laser therapy. My friend had very good results for her lab with ED.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I can't say enough good things about fish oil as a mild, *natural anti-inflammatory* at the early stages of arthritis for senior dogs. 

We give two of the big human-grade fish oil capsules a day to our seniors (one with food AM, one PM). (The dogs like popping them and seem to enjoy the taste!)  That, plus a glucosamine/chondroitin/MSM supplement, allowed our old female to have a very active life, despite her elbow arthritis. Our vet who monitored her radiographs thought she moved better than any dogs with similar degeneration that he had seen.

Eventually, Deramaxx also became necessary, but it delayed the need for it considerably. Given the side-effects of NSAIDs, the more pain-free active time you can buy yourself without them, the better IMHO. Swimming also seemed to help her enormously.


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

Thank you everyone! I miss coming onto this site as much as I used to. With 4 little kids, working full time, 3 GSD's...one being a senior with health issues I just adopted about 2 months ago...it doesn't leave too much time for the computer but....I want to get back on here. I miss posting zillion of pictures.  

I think I'm going to head over to the picture section and update everyone on some pictures. I used to post so much on here...I remember posting while I was in labor with my children.  

Thanks again everyone! :hugs:


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

I've got my nearly 14 year old Dal on glucosamine/chondroitin/msm pills, fish oil, and I recently started giving her some Tumeric herb.

My younger dog gets the same (except for Tumeric), just smaller doses for the glucosamine combo.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

I use Duralactin for my four seniors. It is an anti-inflammatory supplement that, later on, could be used with prescribed medications if you dog needs them. 

To save money, I purchase the Durlactin Equine Joint Plus that comes in a 3.75 pound bucket of butter flabored pellets. My dpgs get one teaspoon per day to start for the first month and then the dose decreases to a half teaspoon daily. Very economical.


----------

